# McOnie update



## imation (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi All
Spent some time in the shed recently and managed to hack out a few
bits and pieces.
Photo 1. All the pieces for the governor assembly.
Photo 2 & 3 The governor assembled on the engine.
The 5/8" steel balls came from a supplier in the US called The bearing ball Co,
these are not hardened and so were easy to tap 8ba.
Also they were cheap, about $5 for 5 free post to Aust.
I will tackle the water pump over the next couple of days.
                Cheers
                 Mike.


----------



## dalem9 (Jan 27, 2012)

Very nice Dale


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 27, 2012)

That's a nice looking engine Mike, have you posted earlier parts of the construction? And BTW where did you source the balls - they could be useful for ball-ended things.

Jim


----------



## tel (Jan 27, 2012)

You really need to make a ball turner Jim!


----------



## imation (Jan 27, 2012)

AussieJimG  said:
			
		

> That's a nice looking engine Mike, have you posted earlier parts of the construction? And BTW where did you source the balls - they could be useful for ball-ended things.
> 
> 
> Hi Jim
> ...


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 29, 2012)

You are probably right Tel, I will add it to the list. 

Jim


----------

